# 3.09-3.10 OBA Permit and Comedy



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

3.09 Hiked out to the jetty wall thinking about Pompano. There was a group already set up with a tent. They said they'd almost limited on Pompano, so felt great. Got set up and they were hooked up again. They caught a juvenile permit (10 inches) and they threw it in their cooler. I immediately informed them it wasn't a Pompano and found out they had a cooler full of them. I also told them if it was a Pompano, it was illegal due to size. They proceeded to catch another 4 or 5 while I was there and they kept them all.

I caught 4 permit in total and happy to say they lived to fight another day!

3.10 was a comedy of errors.
I hooked a 26 inch red within 20 minutes of arriving. Once landing, I pulled the top kale hook of the 2 hook Pompano rig from its mouth. The 2nd hook was embedded in the fishes dorsal fin. That hook quickly released and went into my finger. I got the pliers and pulled it out. Wow, that was not smart. My finger was bleeding and the red was flipping as I struggled to climb across the rocks. I got down to the tide pool and tied up the red. Since my right hand was hurting I tied up the fish with my left had. 
I fished another 30 minutes or so, landing 1 more permit.
Upon leaving, I looked down to get the redfish and apparently my knots failed. Hahahaha the fish outsmarted me, pulled a Houdini. 
After a long haul back to the car, I leaned all 3 poles against the car. The middle pole was shorter than the 2 outside rods. This pole slid down and proceeded to hook another finger with the Pompano rig!!! It barely sunk in (luckily).
Was happy to make it back home haha. Some days go like that.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Really pisses me off how you corrected their misidentification and they kept on going, Id have been calling to see if there was a warden in the area.


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw a State Park worker as I left. He wasn't a Warden and didn't know where they were. I was pissed for a day!

The irony here is, tourism and the sport fishery is so incredibly valuable, but I have only had my license checked 2x in 5 years. I fish at least 1-2x a week. 

I am from Alaska and they're out in force. You'll get fined in a big way and have to go to court!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What a bunch of scum suckers ! Good on you for doing the right thing !


----------



## tignokp (Oct 7, 2012)

I understand what you're saying but there is no limit on Permit in the state of Alabama. Those fish were legal to keep as many as they wanted.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

tignokp said:


> I understand what you're saying but there is no limit on Permit in the state of Alabama. Those fish were legal to keep as many as they wanted.


Sure nuff ! I didn't think about it being across the line.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Sure nuff ! I didn't think about it being across the line.


Keep all the bonefish ya want too!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Keep all the bonefish ya want too!


 Never developed a taste for them. I tried use'em for crab bait , but the crabs weren't crazy about them either. They would eventually eat them but they preferred mullet or bluefish. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It's always cool to see juvi permit in our area (I'm still waiting on my first bonefish though ;-)

As pointed out, permit are not regulated in Alabama (but should be the same as pompano IMHO).
When in doubt check it out!!
http://www.outdooralabama.com/regulations-and-enforcement

I carry a copy of the Creel & Size limits with me...
http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/creel limits -aug 16 B&W.pdf

There are also phone apps and 24 hour phone number to report poaching
http://www.outdooralabama.com/saltwater-contacts

24 Hour Contact Number: (251) 476-1256

Too bad about your red and your sore finger!


----------

